# can i over cook raws?



## djpase (Feb 26, 2017)

when making oral liquids i tend to have to basically bring my winni to a boil to get it to dissolve. dbol no heat at all. var lil boil but winni i have to boil allt. i was using 151 proof everclear bc they dont sell 191 proof in my state. question is can i over heat my raws and destroy them?  my inj oils come out great with lil heat and never crash. now i have wasted about 10 grams of winni that is now sludge. i have heard ppl boil it fully to evaporate all the liquids back to raw. can i do this without destroying the quality of the winni and get the raw hormone back? and whats the best way if it can be done? im new to brewing and havent had issues untill now. i even made a test tren blend that works great. my oils are clean but without 191 proof alc im having issues with orals


----------



## Sully (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure about orals. Find Janoshik on here and send him a PM. He talked a little about heat degrading certain hormones, and that Tren was much more susceptible to heat than others. I'd imagine he would have a better answer for you than anyone else.


----------



## ALLEX (May 24, 2017)

Using heat just to cook won't damage the raw. Even dark tren is perfectly fine. It would take some time under heat to begin losing potency.


----------



## khungus03 (Jun 4, 2017)

for your liquid orals try using either: glycerin, PEG, or oraplus & ora sweet. Any of these will make a suspension, some things will be a solution. if you have a 30ml bottle of an oral made with glycerin and nothing else it will get pretty thick, put the bottle in the microwave for 6-10 seconds, give it a shake and its back to a perfect suspension.


----------



## sodzl (Jun 5, 2017)

If you're making oral winny you cab use polysorbate 80
Peg 300
Glycerin
Distilled water

I've found that everclear tends to evaporate a little b3tween dosings


----------



## xman280 (Sep 24, 2017)

djpase said:


> when making oral liquids i tend to have to basically bring my winni to a boil to get it to dissolve. dbol no heat at all. var lil boil but winni i have to boil allt. i was using 151 proof everclear bc they dont sell 191 proof in my state. question is can i over heat my raws and destroy them?  my inj oils come out great with lil heat and never crash. now i have wasted about 10 grams of winni that is now sludge. i have heard ppl boil it fully to evaporate all the liquids back to raw. can i do this without destroying the quality of the winni and get the raw hormone back? and whats the best way if it can be done? im new to brewing and havent had issues untill now. i even made a test tren blend that works great. my oils are clean but without 191 proof alc im having issues with orals



how much u weigh in that pic..pretty lean...as far as orals - why dont you just use cap-em-quick and make capsules...simple, easy, cheap and dont have to taste fkn everclear ever again....


----------

